# Muck=Junk



## Kwaksmoka (Dec 26, 2011)

I've had a pair of Muck Wetlands for a year now. They have been comfortable and waterproof. A few weeks ago I was walking though a clearcut and a stick went up the side ripping a big hole in the side. I called Muck to see if they could fix them, not asking for a replacement. They told me they don't fix them to take them back to where i got them and they should replace them. I didn't think that was right but took them to bass pro and of course they told me sorry over 30 days! Now I have a pair of boots that are useless if there is any water! Never will I buy a pair of Mucks again! Neoprene is not for me! just my .02!


----------



## deadend (Dec 26, 2011)

Never found any rubber boots that fit well enough or were durable enough for anything other than using around the house.


----------



## state159 (Dec 27, 2011)

You're right about durability of the Wetlands but I still average one pair a year of these boots because of the comfort. I've tried others but none can equal the Wetlands as far as comfort goes and I will put hundreds of miles on a pair in a year.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Dec 27, 2011)

So you step on a sharp stick putting a big hole in the side of your boot after owning for over a year and your mad at the boot company?


----------



## skiff23 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ever think those boots are made for wet stuff not rough stuff ? I love mine and when they wear out( 2 years old now) ,I wil own another pair. They have been great boots and have lasted better than I actually expected. Nothing can cover all  terrains that well.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 27, 2011)

I've owned the same pair of muck boots for about 5 or so years now.  No problems.  If the tear is in the neoprene, you can repair neoprene fairly easily.  Look up wet suit repair kit or wader repair kit.


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 27, 2011)

I wear the Muck boots regularly and they are great. I have some lacrosse that have held up well too. They work great for wet stuff and farm work.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 27, 2011)

Turkey Trax said:


> So you step on a sharp stick putting a big hole in the side of your boot after owning for over a year and your mad at the boot company?



this. Love my mucks.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 29, 2011)

Did you find any Muck in the clearcut?X2 on the patch! Keep on Muck'n!


----------



## j_seph (Dec 29, 2011)

mine leaked after a year and a half, called them and they replaced free of charge


----------



## LostSoul (Jan 8, 2012)

Kwaksmoka said:


> A few weeks ago I was walking though a clearcut and a stick went up the side ripping a big hole in the side.




You think? 

Next time wear a proper pair of boots for the occasion.


----------



## pine nut (Jan 8, 2012)

Worn mine now for four years, even bird hunting and a trip to Nebraska pheasant hunting.  The briars are rough on them but I did not expect it to be different from that.  They weren't designed for briars!  I had a corn stubble stalk put a hole in the neoprene as well.  When I dried them out I put some shoe goo on the holes let it dry and keep on trucking.  Very easy to repair.  Sounds like you are expecting too much from them to me.  I'm real happy with mine!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jan 9, 2012)

Schnees


----------



## TurkeyBird (Feb 14, 2012)

You don't typically hear many complaints about Muck.  Sharp sticks will typically penetrate any neoprene or rubber boot...not really the boots fault.


----------



## red tail (Jun 18, 2012)

I love my muck boots! No issues with them at all.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jun 18, 2012)

This will be my 4th season in mine, Love em.


----------



## UNluckE1` (Jun 19, 2012)

I have woody max and wear great. I tore a few small spots on briars so I got a pair of Armors for the rough stuff plus snakes. Pretty good so far.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 19, 2012)

Kwaksmoka said:


> I've had a pair of Muck Wetlands for a year now. They have been comfortable and waterproof. A few weeks ago I was walking though a clearcut and a stick went up the side ripping a big hole in the side. I called Muck to see if they could fix them, not asking for a replacement. They told me they don't fix them to take them back to where i got them and they should replace them. I didn't think that was right but took them to bass pro and of course they told me sorry over 30 days! Now I have a pair of boots that are useless if there is any water! Never will I buy a pair of Mucks again! Neoprene is not for me! just my .02!


Strange, I had a pair start leaking and they were a little over a year old and Muck replaced them for free.


----------



## JohnK (Jun 23, 2012)

hobbs27 said:


> This will be my 4th season in mine, Love em.



I've been happy with mine too.


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Aug 10, 2012)

I contacted Muck about this and they told me they didn't repair tears in their boots. I did screw up when i said I was walking across a clear cut, it was a swamp bottom that had been cut years ago, everyone was in waders but i knew it wasn't that deep. got snagged on a limb/cypress knee and blam my boots were useless. I really liked those boots and were using them more than the Danners that i really liked so i just switched back to my Danners. oh well, no worries!


----------



## longbeard (Aug 12, 2012)

Get some Shoe Goo.  It's great stuff.

http://www.cabelas.com/footwear-acc...ype=pla&mr:keyword={keyword}&mr:ad=5855059464


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 12, 2012)

I wear mine coonhunting in places most folks would never venture. Ive worn out several pair of mucks over the years. If any of mine get a hole in em tonight. I'll just call and get a new pair ""ALTHOUGH"" I hear those Grub boots thats also made or sold by muck one wear even better. I'll probably try a pair.


----------



## donnie mac (Sep 8, 2012)

what is a grub boot?


----------

